# Seachem "Safe"



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

just wondering if anyone sells Seachem Safe and would ship to PG. I have ordered it before from the states, but would rather order it in canada.
thanks...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Petsandponds does, but I got it from IGO Pro after looking that price difference. I'd rather get it from Canada too, but not at a $50 premium. I just ordered 4 KG and am waiting for the delivery.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

I to have ordered it from David Rose and was hoping I could find it in canada for around the same price, but probably not.....thanks for responding 2wheelsx2


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

I was just looking into that product as well, seems to have almost everything that Prime does at a fraction of the cost. Only thing was to make sure the dosing was correct or could deprive water of oxygen.

David Roses site did seem to be the best price as well, and I am in the same boat as you guys buying Canadian is always preferred but until the distributors or retailers get somewhat close to the US prices it just isn't feasible.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's actually just dry Prime. Prime is an oxidizer as well and will lower oxygen levels. But only during the conversion process of binding the chlorine. The worst combination is if you overdose Prime and Metricide for a planted tank, as they are both oxidizers and if you have small fish, rheophilic fish, then they are at much higher risk of O2 deprivation.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

It is dry prime without the stabilizer though right, so you can't premix it and leave it in a handy prime container?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That I don't know. I dose my conditioners dry, just like my ferts. Saves me all that mixing.


----------



## RD. (Jun 2, 2010)

According to Dr. Greg Morin, the CEO of Seachem, Safe can be premixed but when doing so it won't have a long term shelf life such as Prime does. I believe his recommendation was to use the premixed Safe solution within 30 days & you should have no stability issues. Personally I just add mine to my tanks then fill from the tap. The reaction time is pretty much instantaneous.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know one thing....Safe is a lot cheaper then Prime and when doing a lot of tanks, it is much more economical.....


----------

